# Who Wants to Be a Cubionaire



## Noahaha (Nov 17, 2013)

> This is a game show in which parents answer basic cubing trivia questions trying to win cubes for their kids.
> 
> Camera Operator: Collin Burns
> Question Consultants: Collin Burns, Corey Sakowski, Mike Woyden, Stachu Korick
> ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2013)

Why not "Who wants to be a 43-quintillionaire?" ;-)

Anyhow, this is a fairly amusing concept -- good questions and nice execution.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 17, 2013)

Would it be considered a clue if their kid had their cube out for the color scheme question? 
This is a great video, very fun to watch!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 17, 2013)

"River Hill High School is great."
"It has the best people."


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol. My sister won it on the last questions. My mom said 80s. Sigh. I wouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 17, 2013)

Good laugh... loved the breaks.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2013)

I love the reaction at 18:20~. Awesome video Noah.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 17, 2013)

I was the kid in the orange sweatshirt. This was a great video idea and my mom watched the video and I think if she went she would have probably won.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 17, 2013)

"if you thought cubing was good, you should try Pizza!" xD 
Hahaha this is so awesome :-D


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 17, 2013)

Where was this recorded?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 17, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> Where was this recorded?



Starlight Open 2013


----------



## Owen (Nov 17, 2013)

The ending made me so happy!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hm, I don't understand how many pieces can be moved on a 3x3 cube..

Is it 24? or 27?

I'm bad


----------



## Jakube (Nov 17, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Hm, I don't understand how many pieces can be moved on a 3x3 cube..
> 
> Is it 24? or 27?
> 
> I'm bad



It's 20, 8 corners and 12 edges.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

Wtf haha
"If you drink Pepsi...you'll look like me."
"I had the chicken wings. They were great."


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Wtf haha
> "If you drink Pepsi...you'll look like me."
> "I had the chicken wings. They were great."



Noah's first ad was the best.

"Do you have trouble opening water bottles? Well I don't."


----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

How much did Phil pay you to do those Cubicle commercials? LOL I had fun listening to the epic fails.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2013)

This is so awesome. It was fun watching it.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2013)

Needs more commercial breaks! And more Bob.

Great video, thanks!

Messed up once, though, at 20:02 you said _"We'll be back with the *million dollar* question after this"_.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 17, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> How much did Phil pay you to do those Cubicle commercials?



Not as much as Pepsi did.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice video 
It would be interesting to build a question database about cubing (that wouldn't change with time and new records)


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness parents with their kids! xd imagine a cubing family on this show. You'd have to ask things like the middle name of the inventor of the 8x8 mech. lol
fazdad needs to be on this show


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 17, 2013)

this is awesome!


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2013)

haha awesome! The ads were the best bits. Bob ftw. Also Phil Yu's shameless advertising. "Hey have you seen the new Thor movie yet?" "I don't know about you but I buy all my cubes from cubicle.us"

Also loving the mum that won <3


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

Dene said:


> Also loving the mum that won <3



Well she is your type...


----------

